# Carolina Dart Frogs at Repticon Raleigh NC 11/23 & 24



## jcgso (Oct 10, 2008)

Carolina Dart Frogs will be selling at Repticon Charlotte November 23&24.
We will have the following available:
Azureus sub-adults, Green & black auratus juvies, sub-adults and 1 adult, 1 reticulated auratus, 2 adult unsexed super blue auratus, leucomelas froglets, juvies & sub-adults, 1 adult pumilio esperanza, bicolor juvies, 4 dwarf cobalt froglets, 1 adult female citronella and a few odd frogs. Also, vivariums, cork tubes, supplies and fruit fly culturing kits.


----------

